# Need three more teams for Chesapeake Jubilee  18 19 may



## jwatki (Apr 24, 2007)

They need three teams to qualify for the Jack. The Contest is in  in Chesapeake Va.Great contest.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

No can do John.  We will be in Danville that weekend.  This is our 3rd year there.


----------

